# ein neuer pc muss her



## Salafia (16. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen pc.
zum größten teil wird er fürs WoW/Diablo III zocken, musik hören und zum surfen im netz genutzt.
ich habe keine teile aus meinem alten system, da dies weiterhin ebenfalls genutzt wird.

als prozessor hätte ich gerne den intel Core i5-3450 Box, 8 GB RAM u ein betriebssystem wird ebenfalls benötigt.

soweit seh ich noch durch, aber welches motherboard u ggf. graka ich benötige komm ich nicht mehr mit 

danke schonmal für eure hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2012)

Was kannst oder willst Du denn ausgeben? 


Theoretisch könnten 500€ reichen, damit WoW/D3 "ganz gut" laufen, aber je mehr Du ausgeben kannst, desto besser werden die Spiele und vor allem auch andere, wenn Du dann doch mal was anderes spielen willst, laufen. 

Wieviel Festplatten-Platz brauchst Du ca ?


----------



## Salafia (16. August 2012)

ja da hast du recht.

also mehr als 700 EUR würde ich ungern ausgeben, weniger wäre natürlich nice, aber mit betriebssystem etc geht das wohl nicht.

500 gb wären ok, aber 1 tb ist ja nicht viel teurer.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2012)

Siehe Bild im Anhang - das sind 730€ MIT Windows7 64bit, hardwareversand.de per PC-Konfigurator. Du könntest auch die Teile ohne Konfigurator einzeln im Shop in den Warenkorb legen und dann im Menü links unten bei "Service" noch "Zusammenbau" am Ende in den Warenkorb legen - dann werden alle Teile aus dem Warenkorb zu einem PC zusammengebaut - Vorteil: du könntest ein etwas günstigeres Netzeil nehmen und ca 10€ sparen, denn im Konfiguratur wird sicherheitshalber ein viel zu starkes Netzteil vorgeschlagen - Modelle unter XY Watt werden gar nicht angezeigt, wenn man die 6950 nimmt, obwohl selbst 500W reichen, wenn man keine ganz billige NoName-Marke als Netzteil nimmt.

Ich hab aus Kostengründen "nur" 4GB RAM genommen. Kann jederzeit einen zweiten Riegel nachkaufen. Mehr als 4GB bringen an sich nur in wenigen Spielen was, und da auch nur ein bisschen. 

Wenn das immer noch zu viel ist und du unbedingt nen i5-3450 willst, musst Du wohl an der Grafikkarte sparen, da wäre dann eine AMD 6870 das beste, so ca 150€ kostet die dann. Über 150€ kommen bis zur AMD 6950 und der GTX 560 Ti (die aber bei hardwareversand.de mehr kostet als die 6950) keine besseren Karten.

Ich würde aber WENN Du sparen willst eher am Prozessor sparen - ein G860 für 80€ ist trotzdem noch so stark wie ein moderner Quadcore und reicht auch dicke aus, und irgendwann verkaufst du denn für 40€ und kannst dann nen i5-3450 holen, der dann auch billiger geworden ist, so dass Du effektiv vermutlich kaum mehr für den 3450 zahlst, als wenn Du ihn jetzt kaufst. Ein G860 mit einer AMD 6950 oder besseren Karte (du würdest ja 100€ sparen) ist nämlich immer noch besser als den sehr guten i5-3450 mit nur einer AMD 6870 zu betreiben. MIt nem G860 wären sogar 8GB RAM plus eine AMD 7850 als übertaktete Variante drin für insgesamt 700-710€ mit Versand.

Ach ja: wenn du über den preisvergleich http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/ die Bauteile aufrufst und von da aus zu hardwareversand.de gehst, sparst Du sicher auch noch den ein oder anderen Euro.


----------



## Salafia (17. August 2012)

vielen dank für deine mühe.

wollt eben jetzt schon gleich nen guten prozessor, um nicht so schnell nachrüsten zu müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2012)

Dann gib halt ein paar Eure mehr als 700€ aus   wie gesagt: wenn Du unbedingt unter 700€ bleiben willst, müsstest Du ansonsten die Graka recht bald erneuern -  da würd ich lieber direkt schon 30-50€ mehr ausgeben. Noch besser wäre natürlich, wenn Du sogar eher 750€ ausgeben würdest und direkt den i5-3450 und eine AMD 7850 nimmst.

Oder kannst Du evlt vom alten PC was übernehmen? SInd zB die Laufwerke SATA oder IDE? Was für ein Netzteil hast Du?


----------



## Salafia (17. August 2012)

der alte pc läuft weiterhin, den verkaufe ich an meine mitbewohnerin.

also wie siehts denn aus wenn ich deinem vorschlag nachgehen würde, also die 750 EUR investiere? kommt dann noch ein anderes motherboard dazu? u vllt die 8 gb ram??^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2012)

Also, wenn Du den PC im Vorschlag nimmst und etwas mehr ausgeben kannst, wäre statt der AMD 6950 eine AMD 7850 OC drin, der Rest bleibt aber so. Du kannst aber mal per Preisvergleich-Links die einzelnen Produkte aufrufen, evlt. sparst Du dann so viel, dass doch 8GB RAM ebenfalls im Budget mit drin wären. Ein besseres Board ist aber an sich nicht nötig, oder vermisst Du beim von mir vorgeschlagenen Modell bestimmte Anschlüsse oder so?

Ach so: als Netzteil könntest Du dann zB das Thermaltake Hamburg nehmen, das kostet um die 10 Euro weniger, 530W hat das glaub ich. Bzw. auch ein anderes um die 40€ mit 500W. Die 7850 braucht auch weniger Strom als die 6950.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. August 2012)

Ich habe kürzlich für einen User in einem anderen Forum eine Konfig zusammengestellt, die passen könnte: Blubb | Geizhals Preisvergleich DE

Preis bei HVW inkl. Zusammenbau und Versand: ~670€

Edit: Argh, ich sehe gerade, 700€ MIT Betriebssystem. Ich habe nichts gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salafia (17. August 2012)

schon witzig, alles nochmal über geizhals eingegeben u ich glaub 20 EUR gespart, liege jetzt bei 704,09 EUR mit zusammenbau + betriebssystem.

allerdings die amd 6950...die andere hab ich zwar gefunden, aber iwie gabs da 4...welche nehm ich denn da? wie gesagt...mit dem kram kenn ich mich nicht so aus. brauchte mich nie um ne graka kümmern bisher.

bin vorerst bei dem netzteil mit 630W geblieben.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. August 2012)

Wenn du eine HD 7850 willst, ist die bereits in meinem letzten Post verlinkte Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 royalQueen imo eine gute Wahl. Sie hat zwar nur 1GB Speicher, was sich aber in dieser Leistungsklasse nicht wirklich negativ bemerkbar macht. Im Gegenzug verbraucht sie weniger Strom als die HD 6950, ist einfacher und leiser zu kühlen und hat möglicherweise bei zukünftigen Spiele Vorteile durch die neuere Architektur.
Eine HD 7850 mit 2GB Speicher gäbe es ab ca. 210€, also noch mal 20€ mehr.

In Bezug auf das Netzteil dito @Herbboy, 530W reichen locker. 
Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530W ATX 2.3 (W0392RE) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland

Und eines wollte ich noch anmerken: Als Board würde ich dir ein MSI B75MA-P45 empfehlen. Im Gegensatz zum von Herbboy vorgeschlagenen H61-Board hat es USB 3.0 und einen nativen SATA-3-Port (letzteres ist wichtig, falls du mal eine SSD nachrüsten willst). Preislich liegen die beiden etwa gleich auf.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2012)

Bei der Graka vlt mal schauen, was eine "7850 OC" kostet - die ist dann übertaktet und auch merkbar besser.


----------



## Salafia (21. August 2012)

argh...jetzt war ich grad am zusammenstellen, alles vorrätig...kaum bin ich fertig ist das  MSI B75MA-P45  nicht mehr auf lager...anderes netzteil musst ich auch nehmen...die 7850 OC gibbet glaub ich bei hwv nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2012)

Doch, die gibt es: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/62366/Sapphire+Radeon+HD+7850+OC%2C+lite+retail.article   aber evlt. wird die nicht angezeigt, wenn du ein VERMEINTLICH zu schwaches Netzteil bereits ausgewählt hast? Beim Konfigurator wird da nämlich auf Nummer Sicher gegangen, da muss ein Netzeil zB 600W haben, damit auch ein ganz mieses "600W"-Netzteil reicht, welches aber in Wahrheit nicht besser als ein 450W-Markennetzteil ist.


----------



## Salafia (22. August 2012)

das passt dann auch alles immernoch zusammen ja? also die graka, der arbeitsspeicher, gehäuse usw?

hättet ihr vllt noch einen vorschlag für ein alternatives motherboard zu den 2 die ihr schon genannt habt?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

An sich kannst Du jedes Board nehmen so ab 60-65€, solang es nur die Anschlüsse hat, die Du brauchst. Und vlt. schauen, dass es nicht nur 2 RAM-Slots hat.


----------



## Salafia (22. August 2012)

also wäre das hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX auch ok?

sry für die ganze fragerei...aber ich will ja das alles passt


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

Da kannst du nehmen, das ist aber fast schon zu gut, da kannste auch direkt eines mit Z77-Chipsatz nehmen - das wäre dann auch zum übertakten geeeignet. Bringt bei einer CPU ohne "k" im namen nix, aber für den Verkauf, wenn du mal aufrüstest, kann es ein Vorteil sein.


----------



## Salafia (22. August 2012)

so letzter check ob das so in ordnung geht:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek K3 Evo Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, lite retail
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX

+ windows 7 + zusammenbau.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2012)

jo, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Salafia (22. August 2012)

vielen dank für eure hilfe, ist bestellt


----------

